# Routing a rounded hollow in bowl, spoon?



## Duckhead (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey has anyone figured out a good way to hollow out small rounded spoon bowls using something like a round nose/ball bit in a small router?

I should be able to attach some little rails with double stick tape, which would ride some shaped rails, up and down to hollow a spoon bowl. It's sort of like the idea of the jigs for planning the surface of a board flat where the board is fixed below and the router has rails and slides back and forth over some flat rails following those rails to level the surface to match. The big difference is I would be cutting a 3d type surface, since a bowl like that would not only vary in depth and also side to side.

Anyone try that?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, Greg.

Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, there is a recent post on carving out a seat form using the method you described. What measurements are you looking at?


----------



## dherbert (Oct 28, 2011)

If you are making spoons,it is about a thousand times easier and more enjoyable to use a gouge,just saying.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike said:


> Greg, there is a recent post on carving out a seat form using the method you described. What measurements are you looking at?


Mike I had a look for the thread you mention and did not see it so could you post the actual thread name for the post you referred to, There is a design for a Router Follower/Copier in Bill Hyltons "Router Magic" book, it construction starts is on page 19 and he calls it a "Router Duplicator", that device looks interesting as I always thought it would be a method to make a string of seats all the same as each other and as I am working on a Router Spindle Copier that can be used to make multiples of other chair parts then the issue of making many seats, all the same, is one that I have also been looking at, at least Bills device would be a way to get rid of the majority of the waste and they could be fine tuned/finished with rotary sanders, Bills book is so popular that I am sure that there are members who have made that jig so I would be happy to hear from anyone who has done that, looking at it myself I thought that there would be a need for a few more jigs to get the seats finished in a manor that I would be happy with, Making that device is on my list of things to do but there are so many other things on it that it keeps getting moved down and time is always at a premium for me, I have a cardiac procedure that has been moved up to February so my list of things to do before then just seems to be getting longer, Bills device always seemed so promising to me that I plan to make it a some point of time so if anyone has made it then could they post their experiences with it. NGM


----------



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

*Ebay*

Not sure if this thing works, or is any good, but maybe give a look. 

Jig Router Primitive Hand Made Large Spoon Item # 261144583429
Forum will not allow me to post URL, as I dont post enough, or something like that.

I do mine with a jigsaw for profile, then shape with spokeshave and sureforms, I carve the actual concave of the spoons with a gouge.


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Greg -
There are rotary rasps that sound like they will do what you want. The ones I have seen are usually for a drill rather than a router. Used in that manner, you would be able to control the varying depth with less difficulty than a router riding on rails, etc. If you are determined to use a router there is a kit made by CMT Orange Tools that is primarily for bowls, but you may be able to adapt it for your application. It is kind of overkill but take a look anyway. Search the CMT Tools website for the BTS-001 Bowl and Tray System. It would probably be easier to route the spoon bowl before you cut out the spoon shape. I don't know how many spoons you are going to make but you might try the 5-10 dollar rotary rasp before putting out 80-90 dollars for the CMT kit.

Steve from California


----------

